# What Outback Mounted Bike Rack Are You Using ?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After searching through hundreds of posts here with only scattered info, I decided to start a new thread and consolidate the responses here.

So the question is posed to those of you who have added a rear hitch receiver to the back of your Outback:

What bike rack are you using and why?

and

Does it clear the spare tire?

Please don't respond with the solutions you have found for the front or rear of your truck as there is already a great deal of discussion about that. I want to keep this specific to camper mounted hitches.

I just added a hitch and am looking for a 4 bike carrier that will live in harmony with the spare tire that was slid to the side and staying on the bumper (hopefully!)


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

I talk to a friend and he recommended welding a flat piece of iron from the camper to the bottom of the "bumper". Then using a clamp on bike rack.

I will get the welding done this week, and then test its strength before traveling with the attached bikes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_457_82319.jpg

This is the one I use, it works fine. Can be a minor pain hanging kids bikes with the closer bars especially girls bikes but it works. I run straps to each side around the frame which eliminated most of the motion it had with swaying side to side .

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I love my 4 bike carrier. Took about 30 minutes to put it together and get it set up for our 4 bikes (meaning the tire location for each).

I have a 12" hitch extender that allows me to keep the spare tire on the back of the trailer.

Here is the carrier and a link to the site to buy it.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm










Here is what the extender looks like.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow. That thing hanging on a 12" extender! Seems like it could sure generate alot of torque way out there. It's safe you say? I do like that rack but had passed on it since it would normally hit the spare. That extender makes me nervous


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We use the swagman with the tether from swagman, it helps reduce the torque.
We moved the spare to one side of the bumper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Wow. That thing hanging on a 12" extender! Seems like it could sure generate alot of torque way out there. It's safe you say? I do like that rack but had passed on it since it would normally hit the spare. That extender makes me nervous


I think it is 12"...could be less. I used it all last summer with NO problems. Had a buddy follow me for one trip that was 5hrs...he said it moved some, but no real problems. The rack comes with hitch stabilizer that cranks down on hitch....this really helps remove some of the movement normal bike racks have.

I'd highly recommend this rack. Get it..then find out the exact extension length you need (if any). You won't be sorry with this rack.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I welded a receiver directly to the frame. I use a 5 bike rack made by Thule.

Thor


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is the setup that I have been using for the past 2 years. The hitch is welded to a steel beam that goes the full length of the rear bumper which eliminates any possibility of twist or torgue from the rack to the bumper. I check the factory welds (frame to bumper) periodically and they are as good as new. The bike rack that I use is a four bike Yakima rack. 
Here's a picture:









Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I posted this info in another bike rack thread, but also want to follow-up with this one I started.

After having a rear hitch welded onto the Outback, I ended up buying THIS rack.










Swagman seems to have a pretty good reputation and this model came with locking caps and hitch pin. I haven't road tested it yet, but it's built very solid. My friend has one of these and has used it for years with no trouble.

I also picked up a few Bar Adapters to properly hang the girls bikes.









Camp on!


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We use 3 different methods which you all have mentioned but just a little side bar we also cover our bikes with a gas grill cover. We added grommets and this prevents any damage!


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim where did you get the hitch welded onto your Outback and what was the cost? Ive been wanting to get this done for awhile. I'm getting tired of packing 4 bikes into the Outback!

Thanks


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

We use a receiver type bike rack on our Outback.But dont clamp rack to your rear bumper.If you do there is a good chance you will loose your bikes and damage your trailer.You will have to weld a seperate support onto the main frame rails.Then you weld the reciver to accept the bike rack.It works the same as your trailer hitch.Mine is off to one side so that the spare tire stays in the same spot.If you do it this way you can haul as many bikes as you wish with a extender.I hope this helps.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

mmonti said:


> Jim where did you get the hitch welded onto your Outback and what was the cost? Ive been wanting to get this done for awhile. I'm getting tired of packing 4 bikes into the Outback!
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I missed this post. I'll dig up the info and let you know. It was an excellent custom welder in Anaheim that came highly reccomended by Camping World.

Jim


----------

